# Update für Novell eDirectory



## Newsfeed (1 September 2008)

Novell hat für seinen Verzeichnisdienst eDirectory das Service Pack 3 für Version 8.8 zur Verfügung gestellt, dass neben zahlreichen Fehler auch mehrere Sicherheitslücken beseitigt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

